# the dark days are over for me :)



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

JUST GOT 2 NEW REDS







waiting for 2 caribs and piraya and WOILA









im going to post some pictures when i get a camera going here


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice!
What happend to your bros feeders in the 30 gal?
They get kicked out?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pics Pics Pics
















Congrats ............Lock your door :rasp:


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

haha they got kicked out so f*cking bad







theyr in a 5.5 gallon hahahah


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

this is a picture from the old tank they were in !


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

pretty fishy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Are you kidding me, 5 pygos in a 230 gallon? Dude, you are going to have the happiest piranhas this side of the equator


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

definately need some more fish in that tank








good lookin fish though!!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

yeah just waiting for the 4 others







going to get them so freggin big that theyr gonna eat a mouse each







hehe









i bought this 2 for 30$


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

nice, hope you get the rest of the shoal soon!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Congrads for your new P's!!!!!









Keep us updated with the shoal!

I really liked the title about *the dark days*!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear...let us see some pics...







!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sounds cool


----------

